# 17 Tage in der Wildnis überlebt!



## Lajos1 (26. Mai 2021)

Hallo,

Anfang der 1970er Jahre so etwa 120 Kilometer durch die Hardangervidda gelaufen und Mitte der 1970er in Lappland abseits von der Zivilisation zum Fischen gewesen. 
Kompass und Karten dabei gehabt, da kann man sich kaum verlaufen. Würde ich das wieder machen (was allerdings als Mittsiebziger eher unwahrscheinlich ist), würde ich wieder auf Kompass umd Karte setzen, da dies zuverlässiger als ein GPS-Gerät ist, das leichter versagen kann als ein Kompass.
Einige Tage ohne Nahrung sind übrgens absolut nicht lebensbedrohend da braucht man nicht in Panik geraten ohne Wasser wäre das aber schon etwas anderes.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Drillsucht69 (26. Mai 2021)

Ja...
90er Jahre, fremdes Land fremde Sprache...Habe auf dem Weg aus einem Pub das Hotel nicht mehr gefunden, lag aber auch nicht an dem Kompass ...


----------



## Elmar Elfers (26. Mai 2021)

Ich war vor vielen Jahren von Kiruna aus los. Auch nur mit Kompass und Karte. Auf dem Rückweg von "meinem" Fluss verlor ich die Markierungen des Weges und stand auf einmal irgendwo zwischen Birken. Schon ein komisches Gefühl, aber mein Weg Richtung Süden führte mich wieder auf die Straße nach Kiruna.


----------



## Danielsu83 (26. Mai 2021)

Der war wohl Karpfenangler  Bei mir kümmert sich übrigens keiner darum wenn ich für ein paar Tage in der Wildnis verschwinde ....


----------



## Tikey0815 (26. Mai 2021)

So mit 16, zirka so von 3 - 7 Uhr hab ich den Heimweg von der Disse nicht mehr wiedergefunden, zählt das auch ?


----------



## Timo.Keibel (26. Mai 2021)

Puhh, also alleine in der Wildnis`Oregons muss ich nicht unbedingt sein. Habe früher zwar einige Folgen Bear Grylls gesehen, darauf kann ich trotzdem verzichten!


----------



## Dorschbremse (26. Mai 2021)

Immer schön in der Nähe des Wassers bleiben, dann bleibt dir die Eigenurin-Therapie erspart!

Für solche Trips ist übrigens ein Wasserfilter /Entkeimer zu empfehlen; kostet nicht die Welt und benötigt auch nicht viel Platz in der Tasche


----------



## fishhawk (26. Mai 2021)

Hallo,


Lajos1 schrieb:


> Kompass und Karten dabei gehabt, da kann man sich kaum verlaufen.


In Skandinavien und Nordamerika ist mir das zum Glück damals auch nicht passiert.

In DE aber schon.  War  bei der Bundeswehr.

Wir wurden im Januar mit einer Bell UH1D ausgeflogen und sollten dann innerhalb 36h wieder zur Kaserne zurück ohne geschnappt zu werden.
Als dann am nächsten Tag das Wetter umschlug und heftige Schneefälle mit Wind etc. einsetzten wurde die Übung irgendwann abgebrochen und man wollte uns per KfZ einsammeln.   Ich hab dann unsere Position per Funk durchgegeben, auf Befehl sogar unchiffriert, aber dort hat man uns nicht gefunden. Sie haben dann mit Fernlicht und Hupe Signale gegeben.  Die haben wir gesehen und sind drauf zu marschiert.  Ich war allerdings nur am Funk, navigiert hab ich damals nicht.

Klingt jetzt zwar nach Lusche, aber ich war ganz froh, dass wir die Reststrecke nicht mehr laufen mussten.



Lajos1 schrieb:


> ohne Wasser wäre das aber schon etwas anderes.


Verdursten wird man in Oregon wohl nicht so schnell.  Wasser von unten oder oben sollte da kein Mangel sein.

Trotzdem würde ich heutzutage  auch auf moderne Navigationsmittel setzen. Kompass und analoge Karte wäre dann aber als backup auch dabei.

Der Angler war aber bestimmt besser ausgerüstet als so manche Tagestouristen.  Wenn man liest, womit die Generation Instagramm manchmal in die "Wildnis"  aufbricht. kann man nur den Kopf schütteln.

Aber an den Spots, wo die so ihre Fotos machen, wird man sicher schneller gefunden.


----------



## trawar (26. Mai 2021)

Für mich liesst es sich so als wollte der Typ garnicht gefunden werden.
Man man man nicht mal erfolgreich abhauen kann man, die sozialen medien finde dich auch in der Wildniss.


----------



## Blueser (26. Mai 2021)

In MV kann einem das auch passieren. Bei der schlechten Netzabdeckung da ...


----------



## Verstrahlt (26. Mai 2021)

17 Tage ungestört Angeln ... ein Traum!


----------



## zandertex (26. Mai 2021)

Blueser schrieb:


> In MV kann einem das auch passieren. Bei der schlechten Netzabdeckung da ...


Im WW ist das auch kein Problem.


----------



## ollidi (27. Mai 2021)

Timo.Keibel schrieb:


> Bear Grylls


Das war mein schlechtester Schüler.


----------



## Martin1546 (31. Mai 2021)

Wie und mit was filtert ihr Wasser. Sofern man keine moderne Filter mehr nutzen kann? Wer kennt sich hier aus?


----------



## Verstrahlt (31. Mai 2021)

Hier zu Lande Nen dickes Stück Holunder, innen aushöhlen, dann kommt ne Schicht Moos oder Grass rein , darauf Sand und  Holzkohle schon hat man nen Filter 
Ich hab nen lifestraw im Angelrucksack damit kannste aus'm Fluss trinken


----------



## Professor Tinca (31. Mai 2021)

Verstrahlt schrieb:


> darauf Sand und Holzkohle



Genau.
Oder wenn man hat, geht ne Plastikflasche auch.


----------



## Lajos1 (31. Mai 2021)

Martin1546 schrieb:


> Wie und mit was filtert ihr Wasser. Sofern man keine moderne Filter mehr nutzen kann? Wer kennt sich hier aus?


Hallo,

ich trank damals auf der Hardangervidda und in Lappland das Wasser ungefiltert, aus kleinen klaren Bächen. Sah darin kein Problem und hatte auch keine dadurch.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## NaabMäx (1. Juni 2021)

Pua, - Oregon? Das ist doch ein Ponyhof. 
Wart wohl noch nicht in der Oberpfalz. 
Luchse, Wölfe, Wolperdinger, Oberpfälzer - echt übles Getier unterwegs.


----------



## Elmar Elfers (1. Juni 2021)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich trank damals auf der Hardangervidda und in Lappland das Wasser ungefiltert, aus kleinen klaren Bächen. Sah darin kein Problem und hatte auch keine dadurch.
> 
> ...


In Lappland stehe ich auch immer im Trinkwasser. Die Kuksa hängt am Watgürtel und ist stets bereit für den klaren Schluck


----------



## Ganerc (1. Juni 2021)

NaabMäx schrieb:


> Pua, - Oregon? Das ist doch ein Ponyhof.
> Wart wohl noch nicht in der Oberpfalz.
> Luchse, Wölfe, Wolperdinger, Oberpfälzer - echt übles Getier unterwegs.


Kann ich bestätigen, da Bellen sogar die Eingeborenen.


----------



## Michael.S (1. Juni 2021)

In Bremerhaven ist jetzt ein Angler die schlickige Uferböschung der Geste hinnabgestürzt , die Böschung ist gut 5 Meter hoch und so glatt durch den Schlick da kommt mann nicht wieder hoch , als sie ihn gefunden haben war er so schwach das er nicht mal mehr die Leiter hochkam die die Feuerwehr zu ihm herruntergelassen hat , erst mit einer Trage ging es dann , der mus auch eine Zeit lang da unten gewesen sein


----------



## Lajos1 (1. Juni 2021)

NaabMäx schrieb:


> Pua, - Oregon? Das ist doch ein Ponyhof.
> Wart wohl noch nicht in der Oberpfalz.
> Luchse, Wölfe, Wolperdinger, Oberpfälzer - echt übles Getier unterwegs.


Hallo,,
und nicht zu vergessen die Frauen. Ich war 18 Jahr lang mit einer Oberpfälzerin verheiratet  .

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## KadeTTHH (1. Juni 2021)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> In Skandinavien und Nordamerika ist mir das zum Glück damals auch nicht passiert.
> 
> ...


Kenne ich ähnlich, sind in Schleswig Holstein in den Wald marschiert, dann Truppweise ohne Funk, Karte und Kompass erhalten und sollten nach verlassen des Waldes, uns orientieren und den Sammelpunkt finden. Tja, Stunden später wurden wir von einem Suchtrupp eingesammelt und in die Kaserne gefahren.
Waren 8km vom Ziel entfernt und sogar 3km aus dem ermittelten Suchradius, hatten eine falsche Karte erhalten und um uns nichts als Felder, Wiesen und flaches Land. Als Städter auf dem platten Land verschollen.


----------



## yukonjack (1. Juni 2021)

KadeTTHH schrieb:


> Kenne ich ähnlich, sind in Schleswig Holstein in den Wald marschiert, dann Truppweise ohne Funk, Karte und Kompass erhalten und sollten nach verlassen des Waldes, uns orientieren und den Sammelpunkt finden. Tja, Stunden später wurden wir von einem Suchtrupp eingesammelt und in die Kaserne gefahren.
> Waren 8km vom Ziel entfernt und sogar 3km aus dem ermittelten Suchradius, hatten eine falsche Karte erhalten und um uns nichts als Felder, Wiesen und flaches Land. Als Städter auf dem platten Land verschollen.


Ja ja, sie kleideten sich in seltsame Gewänder und wandelten planlos umher.


----------



## ollidi (1. Juni 2021)

Elmar Elfers schrieb:


> In Lappland stehe ich auch immer im Trinkwasser.


----------



## Elmar Elfers (1. Juni 2021)

Das verwässert da oben schnell


----------



## Professor Tinca (1. Juni 2021)

Bier wird zu Bierschiss wird zu Bier......

Ein ewiger Kreislauf.....

Die Frage ist doch, ob es nach jedem Durchgang besser schmeckt?





__





						Weiterleitungshinweis
					





					www.google.com


----------



## NaabMäx (1. Juni 2021)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,,
> und nicht zu vergessen die Frauen. Ich war 18 Jahr lang mit einer Oberpfälzerin verheiratet  .
> 
> Gruß
> ...


Owjow, da hast recht. Die haben Haare auf den Zähnen, und auf jedem Zahn eine andere Frisur.


----------



## Lajos1 (2. Juni 2021)

NaabMäx schrieb:


> Owjow, da hast recht. Die haben Haare auf den Zähnen, und auf jedem Zahn eine andere Frisur.


 ja, und gehen grundsätzlich keiner Streiterei aus dem Weg.
Ich erinnere mich noch, als ich meine Frau kennenlernte geriet diese mit ihrer Schwester mal kurz, wegen einer Kleinigkeit, in Streit (an und für sich vertrugen die sich schon). Da ich darüber, ob der Heftigkeit, als eher ruhiger Franke schon etwas bestürzt war, beruhigte mich mein Oberpfälzer zukünftiger Schwager (der Mann von der Schwester meiner Zukünftigen) mit den Worten: "das ist nicht so wild, die werden schon wieder. Wir müssen jetzt nur darauf achten, dass keine ein Messer erwischt".
Wirklich beruhigend wirkte das aber nicht  .

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Brillendorsch (2. Juni 2021)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> und nicht zu vergessen die Frauen. Ich war 18 Jahr lang mit einer Oberpfälzerin verheiratet


18 Jahre? dann kann es ja so schlimm nicht gewesen sein


----------



## Lajos1 (2. Juni 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> 18 Jahre? dann kann es ja so schlimm nicht gewesen sein


Hallo,

Franken sind geduldige Menschen .

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Brillendorsch (2. Juni 2021)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Franken sind geduldige Menschen .


die halten es tatsächlich 18 Jahre mit einem weiblichen Wolpertinger aus.
Gibt es im Frankenland sonst nix?


----------



## Lajos1 (2. Juni 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> die halten es tatsächlich 18 Jahre mit einem weiblichen Wolpertinger aus.
> Gibt es im Frankenland sonst nix?


Na ja, die hat schon gut ausgesehen, war ein sportlicher Typ und eine sehr gute Köchin . Die Regensburger meinen sowieso sie hätten die schönsten Frauen von ganz Bayern.
Da sagte mal der König Ludwig I. vor so knapp 200 Jahren, als er wegen seiner Weibergeschichten etwas angegeangen wurde, angeblich den Spruch: "Lasst mir nur meine schönen Regensburgerinnen". Ob das historisch gesichert ist weiss ich nicht, ich hätte da aber nicht meiner Schwiegermutter widersprechen wollen, die dieses Zitat auf ihre Töchter münzte.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## NaabMäx (2. Juni 2021)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> ja, und gehen grundsätzlich keiner Streiterei aus dem Weg.
> Ich erinnere mich noch, als ich meine Frau kennenlernte geriet diese mit ihrer Schwester mal kurz, wegen einer Kleinigkeit, in Streit (an und für sich vertrugen die sich schon). Da ich darüber, ob der Heftigkeit, als eher ruhiger Franke schon etwas bestürzt war, beruhigte mich mein Oberpfälzer zukünftiger Schwager (der Mann von der Schwester meiner Zukünftigen) mit den Worten: "das ist nicht so wild, die werden schon wieder. Wir müssen jetzt nur darauf achten, dass keine ein Messer erwischt".
> Wirklich beruhigend wirkte das aber nicht  .
> 
> ...


Do hast ja a ganz Wilde erwischt. 
Kann ma schon von vorstellen wie das her ging. 

Zuerst so:
https://i.pinimg.com/736x/ce/ea/da/ceeada961edb7d8eaa36f0a77b900d0d.jpg
dann so:
https://s3.amazonaws.com/lowres.car...anderthal-hunt-hunter-hunting-rmcn208_low.jpg


----------



## NaabMäx (3. Juni 2021)

Ganerc schrieb:


> Kann ich bestätigen, da Bellen sogar die Eingeborenen.


Howhow, na wart - Spezi,- gleich kommt meine Horde, verschleppt dich in die Höhle und frisst dich roh und ungeschält.


----------

